
New Web UI for Newspipe, a RSS/Atom News Aggregator Written in Python - cedricbonhomme
https://github.com/cedricbonhomme/newspipe
======
cedricbonhomme
This new release comes with a new web interface, still improving, with a lot
less JavaScript. I am now maintaining this little side projects since 10
years. The first version was using CherryPy, SQLite (then MongoDB), and
Whoosh. It is now using Flask and SQLAlchemy.

~~~
cedricbonhomme
and it is also possible to store bookmarks (with import from Pinboard export).
The official instance will be soon reopened:
[https://www.newspipe.org](https://www.newspipe.org)

